# Audi A3 trim remival



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I know it's a long shot, anybody had experience of removing the lower blade trim from the rear quarter on a 3 door A3?

This is the piece ...


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Can you upload a smaller photo haha


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Im guessing the age of the car being around the 2005 shape??? had a search and no idea how it fits but may have found the part number which lead me to some images of them for sale, not sure if there is 4 locating holes and some double sided tape. Part number was 8P3853700C but there will be two depending on which side of the car its on. I know its not the answer but hopefully helps in some way

https://7zap.com/en/catalog/cars/Au...122a62eaad9d/manufacturer/8/412853000::853000


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Christian6984 said:


> Im guessing the age of the car being around the 2005 shape??? had a search and no idea how it fits but may have found the part number which lead me to some images of them for sale, not sure if there is 4 locating holes and some double sided tape. Part number was 8P3853700C but there will be two depending on which side of the car its on. I know its not the answer but hopefully helps in some way
> 
> https://7zap.com/en/catalog/cars/Au...122a62eaad9d/manufacturer/8/412853000::853000


Thanks fir your help Christian, much appreciated. Yes the car is a 2005.

I came across the image below for sale which confirms your suspicions about the piece being held with double sided tape. It's the 4 "lugs" I'm concerned about. I'm wondering if these have a captive screw from inside the panel or if they are just spacers!? Don't want to go ripping at the piece and risk damaging it trying to remove it.

Image here ...


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

enc said:


> Thanks fir your help Christian, much appreciated. Yes the car is a 2005.
> 
> I came across the image below for sale which confirms your suspicions about the piece being held with double sided tape. It's the 4 "lugs" I'm concerned about. I'm wondering if these have a captive screw from inside the panel or if they are just spacers!? Don't want to go ripping at the piece and risk damaging it trying to remove it.
> 
> ...


You could have a look behind the wheel arch liner see if there's anything obvious but i cant see there being access that far towards the door so id like to think there clips rather than screws. I couldn't see them being fitted behind the sill which would need to secure the car safely to look underneath. Whats the reason for removing it?


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Christian6984 said:


> You could have a look behind the wheel arch liner see if there's anything obvious but i cant see there being access that far towards the door so id like to think there clips rather than screws. I couldn't see them being fitted behind the sill which would need to secure the car safely to look underneath. Whats the reason for removing it?


id imagine if there were to be captive screws theyd be behind the interior rear quater trim panel not the arch liner.. this is the reason i was asking if anybody had removed this piece before. the reason i need to remove mine is there is a rust bubble at the lower edge of the arch and to treat it fully, i need to remove this trim.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threa...retrofit-installation-guide-pic-heavy.372818/


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Christian6984 said:


> https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threa...retrofit-installation-guide-pic-heavy.372818/


You absolute LEGEND:thumb::thumb:

That is perfect.


----------

